# Possible to check old shouts?



## Fuzzyjack (Dec 30, 2012)

I was looking through Furaffinity's options and such, trying to see if there was a way to view old shouts without deleting recent ones.  Is it possible or do you absolutely have to delete the newer ones to make the old ones 'scroll back up' so to speak?  

Thank you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

If there is a way I'm not aware of it...I assumed they were delete forever when they went off the page, in fact.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/shouts/

If you go here, you can see 13 shouts past the oldest one displayed on your page, but you can only see ones older than that if you delete some.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 10, 2013)

Zenia said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/shouts/
> 
> If you go here, you can see 13 shouts past the oldest one displayed on your page, but you can only see ones older than that if you delete some.



If shouts are saved for all eternity, it would be nice if you could look at them.  The database space is already taken up.

Feature request!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2013)

DragonTalon said:


> Feature request!


This has been brought up numerous times already.
More like feature _denied_.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 11, 2013)

Devious Bane said:


> This has been brought up numerous times already.
> More like feature _denied_.



I know this will probably not be received positively, but why is it so impossible to just have a comment-design like deviantART has?
I recently had to report a harassing shout and by the time they got to the ticket, *the shout was gone*. Lovely.


----------

